# LSD Pill May Help Relieve 'Suicide Headaches'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It's psychedelic, hallucinogenic and, of course, illegal.

The drug LSD comes with a lot of baggage, but now, researchers at McLean Hospital and Harvard are working on an LSD pill they believe will help those suffering from a type of headache so painful it's been called the "suicide headache."

It's described as the most excruciating pain one can imagine. Cluster headache sufferers can get them multiple times a day, sometimes for weeks or months at a time.

Sean Clancy has had cluster headaches most of his life.

"It feels like someone has your eyeball in a vice and they're just turning it slowly and slowly to the point where you just can't take any more pain," said Clancy.

Most prescription medications don't work or have dangerous side effects. So to stop the pain, some sufferers have resorted to a highly restricted, illegal substance: psilocybin. It's more commonly known as "magic mushrooms," an LSD-related hallucinogenic.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/health/30417883/detail.html#ixzz1lzCwQCHh


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I heard the Rx comes with a Pink Floyd CD.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Because we didn't have enough issues with people abusing prescription drugs as it is. Just what we need, oxygen thieves driving around on good old fashion LSD.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

In the mid-90's, LSD had a very brief resurgence in my area....I remember the tabs had a picture of George Washington on them. The usual burnout losers used it, while most kids realized how bad it was, and it faded back into obscurity pretty quickly.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Pain relief, but at what costs?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Pain relief, but at what costs?


Good question because if it's cheap enough my insurance will probably cover it. 
Maybe I can get me some of this and a medical marijuana card too. 

Considering my pissy mood today (ok not just today) I can keep going with the snarky comments on this one.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Pain relief, but at what costs?


 I hear ya, i'd rather have headaches than flashbacks...people "of a certain age" remember how this stuff messed with peoples brains and messed them up. no thanks


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I predict an uptick in new members coming on here arguing for the decriminalization of LSD based upon it's "therapeutic properties" in relieving headache pain and such. Let me be the first to say to these new members "Fuck off".


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> I predict an uptick in new members coming on here arguing for the decriminalization of LSD based upon it's "therapeutic properties" in relieving headache pain and such. Let me be the first to say to these new members "Fuck off".


Considering not a single one of those little pussies will have the slightest idea what actual pain is, I will be right behind you with that sentiment. Ok maybe not right behind you. Oh hell, just stay a little to the left so that I can throw things at them while you tell them off.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

One of my old co-workers used to get cluster headaches on occasion, and had an epi-pen like device he kept with him for the days it was excruciating. Said it would kill the day though if he jabbed himself... Like he would be loopy for the next 12 hours.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

As a migraine sufferer, to the point of puking some days (smell is what triggers me), I will say that Zomig and Imitrex did nothing for me. I really started getting worried when the neurologist got me in for a same day MRI of my dome because he was concerned. It didn't help that he told me not to worry unless they page him at the conclusion of the MRI either.

Turns out they wanted to amputate but ended up letting me keep everything from the neck down. I've found that regular Excedrin Migraine works well coupled with additional massive doses of caffeine, which I take as Diet Cherry Pepsi. I laughed when my grandma told me "Getting old is hell", but I'm not laughing now.


----------



## 9onThebreak (Mar 24, 2011)

The only reason I am even chiming in on this subject is that cluster headaches have taken a heavy toll on my family. It's a difficult affliction to deal with because nobody knows what the hell they are. They aren't just headaches...It's a neurological disease. It's easy to say 'suck it up, it's just a headache' if you don't know what you are talking about and don't have to watch your child try to deal with the pain. It's easy to say 'i'd rather deal with a headache than flashbacks' if you read a headline and not the article. How are you going to have flashbacks if the treatment has no effect on perception?

Before everyone gets in an uproar and starts making the argument that people will abuse this, read the actual article and related information. The medication that is being worked on to treat people with cluster headache is a NON hallucinogenic variation of LSD. It's actually the placebo form that was used in testing in the 50's. Not actual LSD. There are no addictive or recreational properties of the drug whatsoever. Clearly, the media wanted to get attention for the story by giving the impression that LSD could make a reappearance, so I understand the confusion. 

But, please, if you ever come across a person or a family member that has to deal with this condition, have some respect and don't assume that they support this study because they are looking for a cheap thrill.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> As a migraine sufferer, to the point of puking some days (smell is what triggers me), I will say that Zomig and Imitrex did nothing for me. I really started getting worried when the neurologist got me in for a same day MRI of my dome because he was concerned. It didn't help that he told me not to worry unless they page him at the conclusion of the MRI either.
> 
> Turns out they wanted to amputate but ended up letting me keep everything from the neck down. I've found that regular Excedrin Migraine works well coupled with additional massive doses of caffeine, which I take as Diet Cherry Pepsi. I laughed when my grandma told me "Getting old is hell", but I'm not laughing now.


After all the stuff my daughter and I have tried for migraines it really does seem that Excedrin (even the non-migraine version it's a little cheaper) and a high does of caffeine work the best. Not to mention it doesn't make me sleepy like prescription stuff did.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

9onThebreak said:


> The only reason I am even chiming in on this subject is that cluster headaches have taken a heavy toll on my family. It's a difficult affliction to deal with because nobody knows what the hell they are. They aren't just headaches...It's a neurological disease. It's easy to say 'suck it up, it's just a headache' if you don't know what you are talking about and don't have to watch your child try to deal with the pain. It's easy to say 'i'd rather deal with a headache than flashbacks' if you read a headline and not the article. How are you going to have flashbacks if the treatment has no effect on perception?
> 
> Before everyone gets in an uproar and starts making the argument that people will abuse this, read the actual article and related information. The medication that is being worked on to treat people with cluster headache is a NON hallucinogenic variation of LSD. It's actually the placebo form that was used in testing in the 50's. Not actual LSD. There are no addictive or recreational properties of the drug whatsoever. Clearly, the media wanted to get attention for the story by giving the impression that LSD could make a reappearance, so I understand the confusion.
> 
> But, please, if you ever come across a person or a family member that has to deal with this condition, have some respect and don't assume that they support this study because they are looking for a cheap thrill.


Before you come on here and even presume to lecture any of us on pain, I suggest you take a step back and shut up. There are several of us here, myself included that endure some of the worst pain you could possibly imagine 24 hours a day 7 days a week. In addition to dealing with my own pain, I have had to sit in doctor's offices and hospital rooms that have had to be in complete darkness because my daughter's headaches were so bad that the slightest light was agony. This is only your second post, so I don't know if you're just the laid back quiet type or an asshole. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for now. But, I'm telling you right now that this will go the way of medical marijuana with everyone and their brother getting it because they've got a flipping hang nail. Don't you think if it was such a great idea, it wouldn't have taken some genius at some drug company fifty/sixty years to figure out that they could make a shitload of money off of it?

I'm going to say this one more time just to make sure that the point is crystal clear. Don't presume to know more about pain than I or many of the others on here and don't think I'll be so sweet the next time I reply.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

mtc said:


> HH is right - Excedrine - a mix of Aspirin and Aceteminophen and Caffein... works best.


My hangover remedy is Excedrin, Powerade Zero, and a double Quarter Pounder with cheese (no pickles).


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> My hangover remedy is Excedrin, Powerade Zero, and a double Quarter Pounder with cheese (no pickles).


 Ahhh, if only I could keep one down Delta! Example: One Easter Sunday the whole Law family was over my parents' house for an Easter Egg hunt and then lunch. The ham was baking in the oven, stuffed mushrooms and every manner of delicious thing was cooking. Ordinarily, that would be awesome, but the smells were really getting to me. I popped a few Excedrin, and started to eat some ham, but the migraine won out and I booted in the toilet. Since that day, I absolutely *cannot* stand the sight or smell of ham. Bacon is fine, ham, no effin' way. I can feel my gorge rising even typing this.

Funny, because I can see and smell dead bodies, even bad ones (although now I use an anti-putrefaction mask) and I don't feel any response at all. The mind is funny like that.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hair of the dog, baby!


----------



## 9onThebreak (Mar 24, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> Before you come on here and even presume to lecture any of us on pain, I suggest you take a step back and shut up. There are several of us here, myself included that endure some of the worst pain you could possibly imagine 24 hours a day 7 days a week. In addition to dealing with my own pain, I have had to sit in doctor's offices and hospital rooms that have had to be in complete darkness because my daughter's headaches were so bad that the slightest light was agony. This is only your second post, so I don't know if you're just the laid back quiet type or an asshole. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for now. But, I'm telling you right now that this will go the way of medical marijuana with everyone and their brother getting it because they've got a flipping hang nail. Don't you think if it was such a great idea, it wouldn't have taken some genius at some drug company fifty/sixty years to figure out that they could make a shitload of money off of it?
> 
> I'm going to say this one more time just to make sure that the point is crystal clear. Don't presume to know more about pain than I or many of the others on here and don't think I'll be so sweet the next time I reply.


My intent was not and is not to insult anyone. I did not, and do not presume to know anything about anybody on this forum or what their situation is like. I am not trying to lecture anyone. (I wouldn't even know how to 'presume to lecture'.) The only reason I posted is because CH is a sensitive subject for me and my family and I just wanted to clear up the misrepresentation of the media. The study is to find a treatment that helps people with a drug that has zero of the properties associated with what LSD is. The only reason it's even a story is because of the spin the media put on it.

Why do people smoke marijuana? To get high. Medical marijuana gets you high.

Why do people abuse painkillers? They are addictive and they numb people.

Why do people use LSD? To hallucinate. This study is trying to develop a drug that will not make you hallucinate. It won't get you high. It is NOT LSD.

As for why it took so long for the study to come about, 0.1% of the population get CH.

Most drug companies don't want invest the money in a clinical trial if they are only going to profit from 0.1% of the population. I just assume that is why it took so long to get the study initiated.

Again, I have no hostility toward anyone. I know absolutely nothing about anyone on here and I have nothing but well wishes for all of you.

I am just trying to clear up what the media muddied. But I understand that if the situation was understood more clearly, there would be nothing to talk about on the subject.

God Bless


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> Hair of the dog, baby!












Unfortunately, that's not an option on work days.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

9onThebreak said:


> My intent was not and is not to insult anyone. I did not, and do not presume to know anything about anybody on this forum or what their situation is like. I am not trying to lecture anyone. (I wouldn't even know how to 'presume to lecture'.) The only reason I posted is because CH is a sensitive subject for me and my family and I just wanted to clear up the misrepresentation of the media. The study is to find a treatment that helps people with a drug that has zero of the properties associated with what LSD is. The only reason it's even a story is because of the spin the media put on it.
> 
> I chose the word presume for obvious reasons. But, hey if you want me to use ASSume; then, whatever floats your boat. Don't ASSume to lecture anyone on their understanding of pain. If you fail to get that point; well then, I'm not going to waste my time with you. Seeing as how you already missed the point of the earlier post that this thread will likely be flooded with people that now want "legalize" LSD for medical reasons leaves me with little hope that you will get my point.
> 
> ...


As for the way this thread was going, the hangover remedies are far more interesting at this point than the rest of the conversation.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey 9, it really is best to know your audience. The problem with your post is that you fail to recognize that many of the folks on this board deal with the "dark side" of this issue on a daily basis. No one here has said such pain does not exist; it has simply been pointed out that this is yet another avenue available for potential abuse. We have witnessed first-hand the damaging effects of such abuse, involving both legal and illicit substances.

Our culture has become one of "instant gratification", with too many people seeking a pill (or in many cases, _pills_) to solve their problems. This concept is, sadly, reinforced by many people in the medical and insurance industry. Case in point: When I refused a spinal injection to deal with the severe nerve pain in my leg (subsequent to injury & 2 surgeries), I was chastised by the worker's comp. case worker who said I must not really be in that much pain because not only did I refuse the injection, I had not refilled my Vicodin prescription, _and_ I was still able to work. It didn't matter to him that one of the potential side effects (yes, I choose to educate myself on these things) of the injection was a "possible temporary loss of use of the affected limb, which could last for several minutes to several hours." Imagine chasing a criminal and suddenly your leg doesn't work. I quickly learned that Vicodin (and even Demerol, administered IV) does _nothing_ to quell nerve pain. So, the fact that I chose not to be needlessly "doped up" or take an injection that would jeapordize my life (and possibly the lives of others), despite my often _excrutiating_ pain, somehow made me "not really injured or in pain"? Interestingly enough, not too long after that, I had an encounter with a 23-year-old who had obtained a "medical marijuana card" after complaining of pain from an arthroscopic knee surgery for torn cartilage. After telling me the pain kept him from even trying to get a job, he told me that I wouldn't understand since I was obviously healthy. The look on his face was priceless when I told him, "Yeah, you're right. I really don't understand, because I've only had 4 knee surgeries, including reconstruction." (My back-up officer could barely stiffle his laugh!)

Neurological pain is a beast unto itself. It is fascinating and frustrating that with as much as we know, there is so much we don't know. I applaud research into finding ways that can quell such pain and allow people to live functional, productive, and enjoyable lives. Part of the problem with the cluster headaches and migraines is that not every case has the same cause (glandular, trigeminal nerve, etc.). So as for bromo-LSD, as PBC succinctly said, "Pain relief, but at what cost?" It really is about the bigger picture.

*****


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gets rid of the headache makes you want to fly out a window so what did it solve?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

adroitcuffs said:


> Neurological pain is a beast unto itself. It is fascinating and frustrating that with as much as we know, there is so much we don't know. I applaud research into finding ways that can quell such pain and allow people to live functional, productive, and enjoyable lives.


Not sure if anyone here has heard of or had MR Neurography. I know very little about it, but it's supposed to be cutting edge technology for diagnosing the source of nerve pain. Just thought I'd toss it out there for anyone who might be interested.

http://www.neurography.com/


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Guess its better than the lead pill...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

It's a lot worse when the nerve pain is in your special purpose, someone get me some LSD.


----------

